# Bogut pic thread



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Not college pics, but from the nba
Will try to update
October 15th against Cavaliers (preseason)


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)




----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

been quite disappointing this pre-season unlike darko who has 10pts 5 boards and 6 blocks in 20minutes :banana:


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Keep the pics comin'! I will add some too!


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

October 19th vs Detroit (preseason)


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

CrackerJack said:


> been quite disappointing this pre-season unlike darko who has 10pts 5 boards and 6 blocks in 20minutes :banana:


Yeah dude, we should have traded that #1 pick to the Pistons for Darko.

That was 100% serious. Seriously.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Vs. Minnesota


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Preseason games


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey spongy how do you make the pic's show?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Put the







tags around the image address....


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

AJ Prus said:


> Put the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do that but it still doesn't show up


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)




----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)




----------

